# Mixing meds



## Heather (Aug 21, 2005)

Anti-depressants and Sleeping tablets together how dangerous??? 

I as put on sleeping tablets a while ago and then I went to another doctor who put me onto anti-depressants (neither knows I am on the other med). So I started taking the anti-depressants and stopped taking the sleeping tablets but last night I had severe pain (due to ladies issues) and I went stuff it and I took sleeping tablets and I actually took more than I should but not enough to like kill me or anything but still I am not sure how wise this was and whether I should have done that with the other meds.

I wasn't thinking last night and just did it and regretted it this morning but I am thinking of actually tossing the sleeping tablets out in case I think silly thoughts, lol.

Heather...


----------



## Heather (Aug 21, 2005)

Anti-depressants and Sleeping tablets together how dangerous??? 

I as put on sleeping tablets a while ago and then I went to another doctor who put me onto anti-depressants (neither knows I am on the other med). So I started taking the anti-depressants and stopped taking the sleeping tablets but last night I had severe pain (due to ladies issues) and I went stuff it and I took sleeping tablets and I actually took more than I should but not enough to like kill me or anything but still I am not sure how wise this was and whether I should have done that with the other meds.

I wasn't thinking last night and just did it and regretted it this morning but I am thinking of actually tossing the sleeping tablets out in case I think silly thoughts, lol.

Heather...


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 21, 2005)

Heather, it isn't necessarily dangerous to be on sleeping pills and antidepressants at the same time -- I have a few clients with that combination. However, that said, it is EXTREMELY important that your doctors know ALL the medications you are taking -- there are some medications that interact badly with certain other medications, as well as with certain specific medical conditions or vulnerabilities or family medical histories. 

This doesn't mean that you can't take an antidepressant and a sleeping medication at the same time but it may be that you want to make sure certain members of each of those groups of medications don't go together. I would suggest that you not throw the sleeping medication out but just check with your doctor to verify that the specific medications you are taking are okay to take together.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 21, 2005)

Heather, it isn't necessarily dangerous to be on sleeping pills and antidepressants at the same time -- I have a few clients with that combination. However, that said, it is EXTREMELY important that your doctors know ALL the medications you are taking -- there are some medications that interact badly with certain other medications, as well as with certain specific medical conditions or vulnerabilities or family medical histories. 

This doesn't mean that you can't take an antidepressant and a sleeping medication at the same time but it may be that you want to make sure certain members of each of those groups of medications don't go together. I would suggest that you not throw the sleeping medication out but just check with your doctor to verify that the specific medications you are taking are okay to take together.


----------



## Heather (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for that I will get to tell the doctors about them both I didn't mean to do this it is a long story how it happened but I will have to go back and see one of them soon.

Heather...


----------



## Heather (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for that I will get to tell the doctors about them both I didn't mean to do this it is a long story how it happened but I will have to go back and see one of them soon.

Heather...


----------



## Retired (Aug 21, 2005)

When visiting a physician, it helps the doctor as well as providing for your own safety to carry a list of the current medications you are taking, including the dosage and how many you take.

If you have difficulty reading the labels. pack them into a bag and show them to the doctor.  

Be sure to include any non prescription medications like ant acids, cough and cold meds, herbals etc.

This will give your doctor the information needed to avoid drug interactions that may interfere with your treatment.

It is not uncommon for a sleep aid to be prescribed in conjunction with anti depressant medication, because part of treating depression is that you get good quality sleep.

However, as David alludes to, you doctors should be aware of all the medications you are taking because some medications go well together while others do not mix well with one another.

Finally when getting your prescription filled by your pharmacist, ask the pharmacist if thee are any foods that should be avoided when taking your medications.  Some foods affect the way some medications are absorbed, and you need to know about these drug/food interactions.


----------



## Retired (Aug 21, 2005)

When visiting a physician, it helps the doctor as well as providing for your own safety to carry a list of the current medications you are taking, including the dosage and how many you take.

If you have difficulty reading the labels. pack them into a bag and show them to the doctor.  

Be sure to include any non prescription medications like ant acids, cough and cold meds, herbals etc.

This will give your doctor the information needed to avoid drug interactions that may interfere with your treatment.

It is not uncommon for a sleep aid to be prescribed in conjunction with anti depressant medication, because part of treating depression is that you get good quality sleep.

However, as David alludes to, you doctors should be aware of all the medications you are taking because some medications go well together while others do not mix well with one another.

Finally when getting your prescription filled by your pharmacist, ask the pharmacist if thee are any foods that should be avoided when taking your medications.  Some foods affect the way some medications are absorbed, and you need to know about these drug/food interactions.


----------



## Heather (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeah thanks for that I will get organised and do this it really wasn't intentional re: not letting each dr know, they won't be happy.

Thanks again Heather...


----------



## Heather (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeah thanks for that I will get organised and do this it really wasn't intentional re: not letting each dr know, they won't be happy.

Thanks again Heather...


----------



## Retired (Aug 21, 2005)

> not letting each dr know, they won't be happy



Don't allow yourself to feel intimidated by your health care providers.  

Consider them as your partners in your health care, and one way to overcome this situation of missed information, could be to just say, "I thought you might like to know I am also taking......."

It's not uncommon for people to not realize the importance of letting one doctor know about the meds prescribed by another doctor, but now you know following some research, and you are bringing your health care team up to speed!


----------



## Retired (Aug 21, 2005)

> not letting each dr know, they won't be happy



Don't allow yourself to feel intimidated by your health care providers.  

Consider them as your partners in your health care, and one way to overcome this situation of missed information, could be to just say, "I thought you might like to know I am also taking......."

It's not uncommon for people to not realize the importance of letting one doctor know about the meds prescribed by another doctor, but now you know following some research, and you are bringing your health care team up to speed!


----------



## Heather (Aug 22, 2005)

Yeah I will let them know, I was taken to the second doctor as a crisis thing as people were afraid I was going to harm myself and that is why they don't know I was always going to tell them I just don't have the time to go to either for a few weeks which is why I posted. 

Thanks again for the reply 

Heather...

P.S. I am quite a sickly person so am at doctors a lot, so I hate going, lol!!!


----------



## Heather (Aug 22, 2005)

Yeah I will let them know, I was taken to the second doctor as a crisis thing as people were afraid I was going to harm myself and that is why they don't know I was always going to tell them I just don't have the time to go to either for a few weeks which is why I posted. 

Thanks again for the reply 

Heather...

P.S. I am quite a sickly person so am at doctors a lot, so I hate going, lol!!!


----------

